# airlink AR525W router won't connect to yahoo DSL



## bpenrod (Aug 13, 2006)

Setup: 
powerbook g4 w/ ethernet and 802.11g
airlink+ AR525W MIMO wireless router
Yahoo DSL via 2wire modem (not wireless)

I know the DSL modem works because if I plug the cable from the modem into my PB's ethernet port, I can use the internet (like I'm doing now).  I can connect from the PB to the airlink wirelessly or by ethernet cable.  I can get to the setup screen and change the options.

I set the router up this way (the default setup):
*PPPoe
subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
DHCP enabled, automatic
router IP = 192.168.1.1*

I typed in my DSL modem user name/password, hit connect, and nothing happens.  When I check the router's status page (see attached sample of a working setup), I get 0.0.0.0 for DNS1, default gateway, IP address, etc.

I've reset the router, the modem, and my computer many times over this weekend, and it still will not work.

So the router works and the modem works, but I can't get them to work together.  I had an older Airlink wireless router that worked fine for a year with this same DSL setup and computer (it died this week).

Any help would be appreciated and I can provide more info if needed.

Thanks!

=======
FYI, if it helps:
when I am connected to the DSL modem directly via ethernet, my PB IP is 192.168.1.101
and when I look at the DSL modem status, I get:
*Gateway:		192.168.1.254
IP Network:		192.168.1.0
Subnet Mask:		255.255.255.0
DHCP Range:		192.168.1.64 &#8211; 192.168.1.253
Allocated:		7
Remaining:		183*

The status in my system prefs panel shows:
*IP: 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask:		255.255.255.0
Router: 192.168.1.254*


----------



## bpenrod (Aug 16, 2006)

This is how you make it work:
http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101496.asp

Look under the first section (To Configure Your Router as an Access Point).


----------

